# subwoofer



## cmccrae (Jun 12, 2012)

My sub has no base anymore. What might be the problem?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

cmccrae said:


> My sub has no base anymore. What might be the problem?


 You need to give me more info first, did you check the fuse under the hood or is there even one there?


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

blown fuse shorted a/v cable shorted signal wire from radio to amp blown amp blown sub. can be any of this even up to the head unit having failed and not supplying the signal for the amp. start with the easy stuff.


----------

